# Western Wide-Out



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Western Wideout Plow
8 feet wide with wings in. 10 feet with wings extended.
Good cutting edge. 
Some rust on plow, wings and frame, but not terrible.
All new factory hydraulic lines and oil changed with Western recommended factory fluid.
Plow side only.

$4000


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Didn’t you tell me you owned regular straight blades? And never had a power plow? That’s why you wanted to look at mine that I had for sale?


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I did. I wasn’t lying to you. Bought this one in Kalamazoo, ground off some rust, replaced the lines and resold it. Trying to step up to two-three newer ones and a v box salter. I like the concept you used. I was looking a vplows too, but see you had it figured out of multiple wides


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

This plow sold today, btw.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

gnarlydude said:


> I did. I wasn't lying to you. Bought this one in Kalamazoo, ground off some rust, replaced the lines and resold it. Trying to step up to two-three newer ones and a v box salter. I like the concept you used. I was looking a vplows too, but see you had it figured out of multiple wides


well, the plows are still sitting in my shop looking pretty...plowsyte is the only place I listed them, up until just a couple days ago, when I put them on CL. 
fwiw, I will be at my shop most of the day on Monday....come buy a couple of them and I'll throw in some extras Thumbs Up


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

plow4beer said:


> well, the plows are still sitting in my shop looking pretty...plowsyte is the only place I listed them, up until just a couple days ago, when I put them on CL.
> fwiw, I will be at my shop most of the day on Monday....come buy a couple of them and I'll throw in some extras Thumbs Up


I will try to get by. I'm
Headed up to Chicago Tuesday. You going to be in the shop at all?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

gnarlydude said:


> I will try to get by. I'm
> Headed up to Chicago Tuesday. You going to be in the shop at all?


not sure yet...text me Monday night, and I'll have a better idea of my schedule


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

plow4beer said:


> not sure yet...text me Monday night, and I'll have a better idea of my schedule


Ok


----------

